# Bottle display



## HeidiLynn (Jul 19, 2022)

Hi everyone.  I just wanted to show you one of the displays that I put together of some of the bottles I've found while digging around our Adirondack camp.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 19, 2022)

The Lighting & Pinecones ect., make for an Attractive Display. LEON.


----------



## willong (Jul 19, 2022)

HeidiLynn said:


> Hi everyone.  I just wanted to show you one of the displays that I put together of some of the bottles I've found while digging around our Adirondack camp.


Nice display Heidi.


----------



## HeidiLynn (Jul 22, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## sandchip (Jul 27, 2022)

I agree with Hemi.  Looks good.


----------



## Cola-Coca (Jul 27, 2022)

Really nice, good idea!


----------



## melissaheld21 (Jul 28, 2022)

HeidiLynn said:


> Hi everyone. I just wanted to show you one of the displays that I put together of some of the bottles I've found while digging around our Adirondack camp.


Beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## forro (Jul 28, 2022)

very nice. the miniature white holiday lights work very well. proof that one does not need 100 year old rarities to create a great display showing off their collection


----------

